

Ask HN: Boston Companies Using PHP? - kmccarth

Hey everyone,<p>My name is Kevin McCarthy and I'm a tech writer for BostInnovation (http://bostinnovation.com/author/kevin-mccarthy).  I am organizing a list of Boston companies that use PHP for a piece similar to this one (http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/31/boston-companies-using-django/).<p>If your organization uses PHP or you know of one that does, please feel free to leave a response here.<p>My email is kevin at bostinnovation if you got questions/comments.<p>Thanks,<p>Kevin
======
dshah
We use a variety of languages at HubSpot. We use PHP for most of our free
grader.com tools.

~~~
kmccarth
thanks dshah

